# Looking For Plastisol Label Vendor



## Creed (Nov 19, 2010)

I use Next Level tearaway apparel. I would like to heat press plastisol labels in place of.
Nothing fancy, won't add logo, just web address/name.

Any recomendations for a company that does not require 1,000 minimum?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No company requires 1,000 minimum. Here is Rick's List of all known plastisol transfer vendors http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

You'll find minimums start at $30 or so.


----------



## thatch29 (Oct 6, 2010)

I was hoping that somebody could help me find a company that prints small, label-sized plastisol transfers. All I really need them for is to put custom clothing labels into my shirts. I would need transfers even smaller than 5x5 inches. Thanks, love to hear sum feedback.

-Thatch


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

thatch29 said:


> I was hoping that somebody could help me find a company that prints small, label-sized plastisol transfers. All I really need them for is to put custom clothing labels into my shirts. I would need transfers even smaller than 5x5 inches. Thanks, love to hear sum feedback.


Thatch,

The list from my previous post does what you need.


----------

